# Truncated Cubes



## KubeKid73 (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried searching for all the truncated cube mods, but I couldn't find them. I found a few, but I didn't know what they looked like. I really like what truncated (Or half truncated, I don't know what the difference is) cubes look like. Can someone tell me what all the truncated/half truncated cube mods are? Keep in mind that I don't want to buy extra cubes to make them. I just want to make one out of my one spare 3x3.


----------



## TomZ (Jul 4, 2009)

The truncated cube involves shaving down all eight corners, the half truncated cube involves truncating only 4 corners.

Truncated cube: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truncated_cube (there is no set standard how far you truncate the corners, it's a truncated cube as long as you don't truncate up to/further than the middle of the edges)
Half truncated cube: http://www.gottacube.com/sections/articles/building/half_trunc/


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ah. Thanks. I'm going to make a half truncated cube. I saw other types of truncated cubes, but this is the coolest one that I've found. And I can get stickers for it on CubeSmith.


----------

